# Difficulty logging into review page



## EAM (Oct 20, 2007)

When I try to log into the review page, I get the thanks for logging in, I click on the reviews, and it returns me to the login page.  I suspect that the cookies on my computer might not be configured properly.  What should I do to correct this problem?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2007)

you shouldnt get a "thanks for logging in" message on the ratings reviews, thats only a BBS feature.

http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx

that is the correct page to go to for ratings/reviews.

There is no "thank you for logging in" message when you log in, it purely takes you to a screen that says "Welcome back username, your membership is valid through X/XX"

and then allows you to go to the ratings or reviews pages.


----------



## EAM (Oct 22, 2007)

*Better explanation*

Starting with this page:

http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx?GotoPage=/RnR/Reviews.aspx

I enter my user name and password

I am taken to this page

http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx?GotoPage=/RnR/Reviews.aspx

but this time I get a "welcome back" message at the top (not "thanks for logging in as I previously said"

I click on "resort reviews"

and am returned to this page:

http://tug2.com/TUGMembers/Login.aspx?GotoPage=/RnR/Reviews.aspx

and at this point I am no longer logged in.

I think the problem is with my computer, but I don't know what to change.

Please advise.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 22, 2007)

ok...that would likely be a problem with your cookies then...sorry.

this is often caused by internet "security" software on your computer that is designed to "protect" you.

you can try to add tug2.net, tugbbs.com, and tug2.com to your list of trusted sites...that generally allows them to bypass any security settings you have on your computer.

or its possible that your cookie is corrupted and you would need to delete it and log back in again.


----------



## Dave M (Oct 22, 2007)

Here are some specific instructions that should help, especially the three numbered items at the bottom of the page. However, since those instructions were written to deal with problems with logging into the BBS similar to your problem with the Reviews, you should change the web address in the first numbered item from www.tugbbs.com to http://tug2.com


----------

